# Chattahoochee Spring 2009



## Bob (Feb 11, 2009)

Chattahoochee Spring 2009 on March 21, 2009 in Alpharetta, Georgia, USA
February 10, 2009 - 23:37 — Bob Burton
The Chattahoochee Spring 2009 will take place on March 21, 2009 in Alpharetta, Georgia, USA. Check out the Chattahoochee Spring 2009 website for more information and registration.
http://chattahoochee2009.110mb.com/


----------



## 4Chan (Feb 11, 2009)

YES!!

I AM LOOKING FORWARD TO THIS VERY MUCH!


----------



## Hadley4000 (Feb 11, 2009)

I can't wait! I'm going and bringing some cube friends. 

That website sure looks nice


----------



## dudemanpp (Feb 11, 2009)

SWEEEET!!!!

I am so excited!
I hope it'll be as good as Decatur. I can't wait to hang out with cubers. That's the best part of competitions.


----------



## ajmorgan25 (Feb 11, 2009)

Awesome. I've been looking forward to this. I was actually starting to think there wasn't going to be one this year..

Edit: I was wondering what the T-Shirts look like and what kind of cubes are being sold at the competition.


----------



## Lofty (Feb 11, 2009)

I'm going to try really hard to be there! Seeing as how last time my car died when trying to drive to Georgia for Nationals idk if my parents will be too keen on letting me drive there again... 
But I had a blast at Decatur with Hadley Chris and Andrew so I really want to go again. 42 cube marathons anyone? 
I'm assuming the shirt is the one that I always see the Chattahoochee people wearing? 
If you stock green c4y cubes and I'm there I'll definitely be getting one.


----------



## cubekid57 (Feb 12, 2009)

Yes! Finally announced. I hope I can go. If I can I will be entering 3x3,4x4,5x5, and one handed. Hopefully it will be fun like last year.


----------



## cmhardw (Feb 12, 2009)

Lofty said:


> 42 cube marathons anyone?



Absolutely, I'm in! :-D

Chris


----------



## krnballerzzz (Feb 12, 2009)

cmhardw said:


> Lofty said:
> 
> 
> > 42 cube marathons anyone?
> ...



Im up for it .

And Cube4you.com DIY A's will be sold at the competition.

ALSO, PLEASE REGISTER


----------



## ajmorgan25 (Feb 12, 2009)

krnballerzzz said:


> cmhardw said:
> 
> 
> > Lofty said:
> ...



And the shirts? Will it be the black shirt you wore at the Decatur Open with the cube on the front?


----------



## Lofty (Feb 12, 2009)

krnballerzzz said:


> cmhardw said:
> 
> 
> > Lofty said:
> ...



If it is only type A's and not the new C4Y cubes then I won't buy a cube. I may buy a shirt tho. 
I'll register if I find out I can go, A 7+ hour drive is a bit far...
I am really looking forward to it tho! 5x5 teamsolve again? lol.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Feb 12, 2009)

Lofty said:


> krnballerzzz said:
> 
> 
> > cmhardw said:
> ...






7x7x7 team BLD :O


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 12, 2009)

Hadley4000 said:


> 7x7x7 team BLD :O


Ooh - I really really wish we were coming, but I just don't think my family can make it this year. I was really looking forward to this! I still hope I can do a 7x7x7 team BLD with Chris the next time we make it to a competition together.


----------



## Lofty (Feb 13, 2009)

Its unfortunate you can't come Mike... I was looking forward to meeting you again. Not that I have much of a chance of going myself... My friend can't take me that weekend so I have to see if my parents will let me drive myself.
Funny thing is that 5x5 team solve actually happened  (minus the parity)


----------



## krnballerzzz (Feb 13, 2009)

lofty, any difference between new c4y cubes and the old DIY a's?


----------



## Lofty (Feb 13, 2009)

I have no idea. I know there is some difference like there is a difference between any other type of cube. I just have 3 old DIY a's (2 new) so if I get a cube itll be one I dont have. Look around the hardware section. I've heard nothing but good things about the new c4y cube. plus they come in so many colors! haha.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 13, 2009)

Lofty said:


> Its unfortunate you can't come Mike... I was looking forward to meeting you again. Not that I have much of a chance of going myself... My friend can't take me that weekend so I have to see if my parents will let me drive myself.
> Funny thing is that 5x5 team solve actually happened  (minus the parity)


I'm pretty sure Chris is as serious as I am about the 7x7x7 team BLD. I know I'm very serious about it. I think that with Chris calling, I can probably execute in substantially less than an hour - maybe as little as 40 minutes or so if we get lucky.

Anyway, hopefully we'll meet again at some other competition.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Feb 14, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> Lofty said:
> 
> 
> > Its unfortunate you can't come Mike... I was looking forward to meeting you again. Not that I have much of a chance of going myself... My friend can't take me that weekend so I have to see if my parents will let me drive myself.
> ...



Mike! 40 minutes of calling? That's so crazy... If I called for 40 minutes, my back would probably give out on minute 20 :\. 

I'm so bummed that you can't make it this year! Hopefully you can make Decatur Open and US nationals so we can meet up .


----------



## Jason Baum (Feb 17, 2009)

I'm pretty sure I'm coming to this. Andrew... you're going down


----------



## Lofty (Feb 17, 2009)

If I keep/get my grades up I can go! Time to start studying abstract algebra!


----------



## ajmorgan25 (Feb 24, 2009)

Lofty said:


> If I keep/get my grades up I can go! Time to start studying abstract algebra!



Good luck!


----------



## Feanaro (Feb 24, 2009)

I'll be going. Unfortunately Freddie won't be there this year on the account of his moving to China.  Kind of a long commute to make...


----------



## ajmorgan25 (Mar 7, 2009)

How much are the T-Shirts and Cubes? (just so I know exactly how much to bring in cash)


----------



## Lofty (Mar 7, 2009)

I don't know how much cubes and shirts will be but I heard from Andrew that this year the school is charging money for the venue so there will be an entrance fee of $10.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Mar 8, 2009)

Cubes are $12, shirts $15

The venue fee thing is BS. They didn't charge the last 3 years.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Mar 8, 2009)

yea. sorry guys, but there will have to be a 10 dollar entrance fee because of venue problems. 

PLEASE register if you are coming so I can properly plan ahead.

Thanks,

Andrew Kang


----------



## Tyson (Mar 8, 2009)

Entrance fee per competitor, or spectators are included?


----------



## ajmorgan25 (Mar 8, 2009)

Tyson said:


> Entrance fee per competitor, or spectators are included?



Along with that question, will we pay the $10 at the competition?


----------



## cubekid57 (Mar 11, 2009)

So there will be a 10 dollar entry fee for competitors and non competitiors?


----------



## krnballerzzz (Mar 12, 2009)

10 dollar entry fee for people who compete only. Spectators are free.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Mar 18, 2009)

Just a few days away! I am VERY excited. Jason Baum and Lofty are coming down to my house on Friday. All night cubing, then off to Chattahoochee in the morning. This is gonna rock


----------



## ajmorgan25 (Mar 18, 2009)

Hadley4000 said:


> Just a few days away! I am VERY excited. Jason Baum and Lofty are coming down to my house on Friday. All night cubing, then off to Chattahoochee in the morning. This is gonna rock



Yeah, I can't wait either. It'll be quite a weekend for me. I'll have to wake up extremely early, leave my house and go to the competition, then drive back to UA that night. I'm sure I'll be tired.


----------



## 4Chan (Mar 18, 2009)

Likewise, i am VERY excited.

Im nervous that i wont perform as well as id like though. =/
I cant maintain a consistent average with anything anymore.

Also, im hoping to *maybe* see a WR, or NAR.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Mar 18, 2009)

Cubes=Life said:


> Likewise, i am VERY excited.
> 
> Im nervous that i wont perform as well as id like though. =/
> I cant maintain a consistent average with anything anymore.
> ...





Jason Baum, Andrew Kang, Brian Loftus, Chris Hardwick. There is a very good chance.


----------



## ajmorgan25 (Mar 18, 2009)

Hadley4000 said:


> Cubes=Life said:
> 
> 
> > Likewise, i am VERY excited.
> ...



Yeah, who knows? Maybe Chris will get _another_ 5x5x5 BLD WR.

@Chris: I'm the same right now. My 3x3x3 has been slacking a lot lately. To take my mind of things I've been practicing BLD so hopefully I'll be fine by this Saturday.


----------



## Feanaro (Mar 19, 2009)

I bombed at blindfolding at the Drexel competition, so I've been practicing in hopes of fixing that at this one. Looking forward to seeing some big cubes blind!


----------



## dudemanpp (Mar 19, 2009)

I am so very excited about this comp. It's only a few days away and I'm already nervous.

I'll be ariving in Alpharetta on Friday. Does anyone want to do a cubing meet?


----------



## ajmorgan25 (Mar 19, 2009)

dudemanpp said:


> I am so very excited about this comp. It's only a few days away and I'm already nervous.
> 
> I'll be ariving in Alpharetta on Friday. Does anyone want to do a cubing meet?



Are you staying in a hotel?


----------



## dudemanpp (Mar 19, 2009)

ajmorgan25 said:


> dudemanpp said:
> 
> 
> > I am so very excited about this comp. It's only a few days away and I'm already nervous.
> ...



Yes. I'll be staying in a hotel.


----------



## ajmorgan25 (Mar 19, 2009)

dudemanpp said:


> ajmorgan25 said:
> 
> 
> > dudemanpp said:
> ...



I don't plan to stay in a hotel at the moment, but if my plans change (which they may) I'll be sure to let you know.


----------



## Shamah02 (Mar 19, 2009)

Oh man! I can't wait for this competition. It'll be my first competition I compete in I'll be in 3x3, 4x4, and 3x3 BLD. Hopefully I can manage a sub 20 average or less (I'm just gonna shoot for sub 20 because I know I'll be nervous)


----------



## cubekid57 (Mar 20, 2009)

I can't wait either, the tournament is tomorow and I have been practicing a lot lately since I've been on spring break.


----------



## dudemanpp (Mar 20, 2009)

I just arrived today in Alpharetta, GA. I went to the venue but decided not to go into the school because school was letting out. I'm in a hotel and practicing for tomorrow.

How bad would it be if I dropped out of an event that I signed up for (3x3 blind)? I will attempt if it's a problem but I'm just really nervous about DNFing and I don't want my nervousness to interfere with the other events.


----------



## Alpha Shenron (Mar 21, 2009)

I'm so close to this competition (about an hour drive), but I have no way of getting there =(. I wish I would've found out about this comp a lot sooner. Any plans for another one?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 21, 2009)

dudemanpp said:


> I just arrived today in Alpharetta, GA. I went to the venue but decided not to go into the school because school was letting out. I'm in a hotel and practicing for tomorrow.
> 
> How bad would it be if I dropped out of an event that I signed up for (3x3 blind)? I will attempt if it's a problem but I'm just really nervous about DNFing and I don't want my nervousness to interfere with the other events.



Hey, some advice - just don't be nervous. When you're doing the other events, pretend you're not planning on doing BLD at all, and then just go do BLD when the time comes. Plenty of people DNF their first few tries at BLD. Perhaps it would be helpful to check out Haiyan Zhuang - he DNFed his first 8 attempts at 3x3x3 BLD. And he's currently second in the world at it. (Only the unfathomable Ville is better!) So walk in, treat it as if you were doing 3x3x3 BLD at home, and figure it's perfectly okay to DNF everything. And then if you get one, you'll just be pleasantly surprised and very happy.

I wish I were there - I'm sure it will be a good time. I loved Chattahoochee last year - even if I did DNF 4 of my 5 BLD attempts there. Andrew and Chris are the best!


----------



## Hadley4000 (Mar 22, 2009)

Had a WR (Chris 4x4x4 BLD, 4:46.xx), NAR (Lofty, 19.33 OH avg) and 4 Vietnamese NRs( Hien Bui).


----------



## Hadley4000 (Mar 22, 2009)

Oh, and I forgot to mention. I finally made top 3 in something. Placed 2nd for magic. Too bad no one cares about magic


----------



## ajmorgan25 (Mar 22, 2009)

Unless I'm mistaken, I think there's a mistake on the WCA results page for this competition. In the combined final for 4x4, the competitor in 7th place looks misplaced.

Edit: I accidentally left my stackmat timer at the competition. I let someone borrow it, but I forgot to grab it before I left. If you picked it up, please let me know so I can get it back from you. I'll pay for the shipping costs and all.


----------



## DavidSanders (Mar 22, 2009)

How come I am the only person who doesn't have results up from yesterday?


----------



## Kian (Mar 22, 2009)

DavidSanders said:


> How come I am the only person who doesn't have results up from yesterday?



refresh the browser. it's happened to me before on the wca page. load the page and then hit refresh, it should work.


----------



## DavidSanders (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanks Kian.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Mar 23, 2009)

I found a cube that was left unclaimed. It is a store bought. Very smooth, great for a store bought. Let me know and I'll be happy to mail it.


----------



## dudemanpp (Mar 23, 2009)

Can someone explain what the shirt sold at Chattahoochee means?


----------

